# English Cocker Water Question



## fishnnut (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a 6 month old English Cocker and am having trouble introducing her to water. She will go in to about her chest but that's it and doesn't want to swim. I know there breed is not really a water dog but I know some people that can't keep theirs out of the water. I have waded into the water even with a ball trying to coax her and that doesn't even seem to work. I got her mainly as an upland dog anyway but there is always the rooster that will fall into a slough or creek so would be nice to have her like the water.... Any ideas?? Thanks in advance for any help here.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

hey. i have 3 english springer spaniels and i had the same problem with one off mine. all we did was walk into the water with the dog on a lead. keep walking out until it starts to paddle. assoon as it starts praise the dog and walk out off the water. continue doing this until you are happy to do it without the leash. also if you have another dog maybe play fetch with a tennis ball and get both dogs playing. you will soon find that the cocker will be running and swimming in not time.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if the dog likes cheetos try tossing some slightly out of her reach where she has to swim to get them

throw the first few where she can get them wading and gradually work your way out


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

The best sure fire way to get your dog to go in the water is to take it for a run on a hot humid day close to a river, reservoir, or lake. When its tongue is hanging on the ground and you can tell he is obviously hot lead it down to the water and that dog will go into the water. I've never seen this fail.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

ive never heard off this. i think that seems like a good idea.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The cheetos thing works I got the Idea from Pam on the gundog forum, a guy on there just tried it with good results on his GSP pup and he said it worked great

your not out much if it doesn't work


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

One of mine wasn't too crazy about water when she was younger. All it took was for me to go swimming with her. End of problem. If you can make it fun, most dogs will do almost anything!


----------

